# G.porteutose roaches



## Insect Kingdom (Jan 22, 2006)

What would be the best temperature to keep G.porteutose (hissing roaches)? Also what would be the best reccomended food to feed them?


----------



## Jesse (Jan 23, 2006)

Do you mean Gromphadorhina portentosa? There are about 1 million caresheets on the web for this species. Use a search engine such as google and use the key words "Gromphadorhina portentosa" or "hissing cockroach", or "hissing roach", or "Madagascar hissing cockroach". Many of these caresheets will tell you everything you need to know and more on how to rear hissers. Good luck!


----------



## dino. (Jan 23, 2006)

just in case you're wondering, hissing conkraches really hiss.


----------

